# Tree blocking Alto Alto



## mbannister (May 19, 2006)

FYI, there is a tree in alto alto completely blocking the left channel around the island below railroad tunnel rapid. At 600 cfs you *might* be able get over the far right side of the tree but it would be sketchy. Glad I scouted as the left channel is probably the more obvious of the two. Right channel around the island goes. 

Mike


----------

